# Sonya Kraus Skyy Vodka Lounge 2011?



## rzcmonclera (11 Jan. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich suche eine HD Version zu diesem Bild / anderen Bildern von diesem Event.
Hat da jemand was zur hand?

Ich glaube es handelt sich um Skyy Vodka Lounge 2011

Dankefür eure Hilfe


----------



## rzcmonclera (21 Jan. 2020)

Niemand? Wäre wirklich ärgerlich dieses Goldstück verloren zu haben.


----------

